# How long does it take pasturegard to work?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sprayed my hay fields today with pasturegard @ 1pT/AC and 40# N. Should reach 70 this afternoon, mid 40s over night, mid 60s most of the week. probable light showers tomorrow. How long does it take pasturegard to show effects of working, three main offenders are chickweed, henbit and speedwell?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Most of the growth regulator herbicides you will see some twisting the next day, but it will take some time for it to fully die off.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Check it tomorrow morning Ric. The henbit flower should be laid over. I usually apply 1.5 pts/ac.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

You should see wilting tomorrow.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. Overseeding on Thursday


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Thanks guys. Overseeding on Thursday


Not sure if you are overseeding where you sprayed PG but I am thinking there was a 21 day wait between spraying and seeding.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our red shale , you could not spray PastureGaurd on grass hay in 40#'s of Liguid N carrier . Where you are at it could be OK, I would have at least omitted The non ionic surfactant in this mix


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm thinking there is a planting restriction also. I'll have to read labels tonight.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike for the heads up. The rep told me no plant back restriction and I didn't double check. My bad. It is 21 days. We'll see if it hurts the fescue I planted in paddocks yesterday. That's cheap compared to the OG seed As long as I get it in by early April should be good


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Thanks Mike for the heads up. The rep told me no plant back restriction and I didn't double check. My bad. It is 21 days. We'll see if it hurts the fescue I planted in paddocks yesterday. That's cheap compared to the OG seed As long as I get it in by early April should be good


Rick,

I would be interested to know how your replanting goes on the heals of applying the Pasturegard.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Rick,
> 
> I would be interested to know how your replanting goes on the heals of applying the Pasturegard.
> 
> ...


Will be watching. Getting some spitting precip this morning and should get some showers within the next 24 hrs. did not get as cold as forecast last night so if we get enough showers to wash in the N the pasturegard should work really well. was 75 yesterday, supposed to get to almost 70 today but high 30s tonight.

Not sure what to expect on the pasturegard effect on the seeded fescue. will it stop germination or will it kill the emergent seedling? Will wait on overseeding the OG.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> On our red shale , you could not spray PastureGaurd on grass hay in 40#'s of Liguid N carrier . Where you are at it could be OK, I would have at least omitted The non ionic surfactant in this mix


Endrow, we are on well drained deep clayey limestone soils with good CEC. I was skeptical about the liquid n rate but was told it was done successfully a lot here so decided to try it. Guess we had a perfect scenario for it, warm days greening grass and showers.within 24 hrs of application.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Keep us posted


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Keep us posted


Well checking the seeding done on March 9th. KY 31 with GP notill drill. Interesting, no fescue seedlings yet in the rows but oodles of dicotyledons with red stem popping up everywhere. So I guess the planting restriction does not apply to weeds. Not sure what the weed is but it is common and the leaves are kind of elongated. Grass seed planted in non sprayed location about 3 weeks ago is coming up.

Virtually every winter annual is stalled in its tracks and most looks pretty sick.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Well checking the seeding done on March 9th. KY 31 with GP notill drill. Interesting, no fescue seedlings yet in the rows but oodles of dicotyledons with red stem popping up everywhere. So I guess the planting restriction does not apply to weeds. Not sure what the weed is but it is common and the leaves are kind of elongated. Grass seed planted in non sprayed location about 3 weeks ago is coming up.
> 
> Virtually every winter annual is stalled in its tracks and most looks pretty sick.


Maybe it just needs a few more days Ric. This week should show some results if they are going to germinate. The ground is still a little cool on these cloudy days and we are heading towards another warming trend.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

endrow said:


> Keep us posted


Today's update: Been cold and miserable here for 3 days but this afternoon there is a nice stand (it's overseeded) emerging about 1/4" high. Next 4 days daytime highs in 60s and lows in 40s followed by cool rain for a day, then 70s on sat. Guess we will have an outbreak of Irish fuzz by then. so the upshot is, I was lucky. I don't imagine it will croak later, I figured if there was a problem it would be with germination. Now it was KY31, not hybrid OG so I might not have gotten the same results with OG.


----------

